# Cheating Online



## Marina67 (Sep 12, 2017)

Let me first start by saying that I love my husband and I know he loves me. I'm 50 years old and he is 58. He spends all of his time in the evenings on Twitter private messaging with beautiful women and one that doesn't live that far from us (5 hour drive). Although I know the other younger ones are a pipe dream but this one that lives in the same province makes me nervous. I was near his table by his chair one day getting the tv remote when a notification came in from her with xx at the end. I asked him who she was and he lied and said she was a weather network meteorologist when in fact she works for a car dealership. Now I go into his Twitter account every now and then to see if they are still talking and there are a few more in the thread but I'm not worried so much about them. In fact I'm not so worried about the car girl but why would he lie to me and then make sure his Ipad is turned off so no notifications come him when he is not around (and he changed his pass code so no one can get into it)? That is what is bothering me. Should I be or am I making this into something it's not? Do men go through this during mid life crisis'? I don't know what to think about it. I really don't want to let him know I can follow his threads and I know that in itself is being deceitful, but this is not the first time it's happened or he lied about it. The first time was a few years ago and we both knew the woman which made it even worse.


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm curious as to why you are worried about your deceitfulness about following his threads when he has engaged his own deceitfulness by lying to you about this other woman that contacts him.

Also, I wasn't clear about how you feel about him twittering with other women in general. I know you are worried about the one close by, but how do you feel in general about his activities? Do you find it to be harmless flirtation wrapped around some "old man's fantasies'," or do you find his activities insulting/hurtful to you? Have discussed you this activity with him to let him know how you feel?


----------



## tailrider3 (Oct 22, 2016)

Are you really comfortable with his activity? Your conversations with him seem to indicate so but your post says otherwise. I mean in essence he is having an emotional relationship with a woman other than you and there is probably more stuff he is hiding. Have you asked him to stop?


----------



## Marina67 (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes it does bother me or I wouldn't be checking his accounts. he knows I don't like it and I don't do it myself, but he sometimes turns things around when I mention them. You know it's ok for him but not for me? He gets angry when I bring it up (because he is lying and caught and trying to hide it). I know all of this sounds awful but he really isn't and he treats me well other then this. I think the other messages are his way of feeling better about himself. he has put on a 100 lbs and he's feeling his age....all excuses I know but that's why I don't know if I'm making a big deal out of it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

OK.

Thank you for feeliing comfortable in the face of an impending Hurricane. Harlotcaine.

I get it, he is really fat, cannot seem to perform in the bedroom.

You do not push him for sex? Right. He seems harmless. He has ED or sometime ED.
.........................................................................................

You could be right.

You could be WRONG.
.............................................................................................................
My grandson loves to go fishing off this one pier at our lake. So whenever he comes we generally do that.
He gets Seasick in my boat..
.................................................................................................

We arrived in the parking lot of the public pier.
My grandson and I started to unload our fishing gear and cooler.
Seconds later two cars pull in next to my car.

A man in one, a lady in another.

The lady was very attractive, very curvy, about 38-42 years old. She had a ring on.

The man was nice looking but was pushing 280+ lbs. He was about 5' 9", late 40's. 
Yeah, really heavy dude. All the weight around the middle.
He too, had a ring on.

They exchanged hello's then went right into a necking session, right there in the parking lot.

Stopping, he asked her, "How much time do you have?"
Her answer, "No later then three-thirty, I have to pick up the kids and get dinner ready. Jim will be home at six. He expects dinner to be ready when he gets home. If it isn't he gets angry".

The chubby guy said., "What a ****?" I would wait and I would help with the dinner".

This guy was so heavy he could not get that close to her while in embrace.

Back to the necking. 

We went fishing, and from a distance, I noticed that they got back in his mini-van...in the back seat!
......................................................................................................................

Why do you think he is not capable of having a physical affair?


----------



## Marina67 (Sep 12, 2017)

I understand what you are saying. He does suffer from ED but he takes pills and we play very well in the bedroom. Our sexlife is actually quite good.


----------



## Marina67 (Sep 12, 2017)

Edo Edo....yes I do find a lot of it flirtatious and harmless really...you should see these models...not your typical woman to say the least so way out of the realm of reality.


----------



## Marina67 (Sep 12, 2017)

I think you all might be right! I think he just made a date to meet a girl when he goes on a fishing tournament down south. Sorry for wasting time looking for answers! I have them now. Thanks everyone.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There is no reason for you to apologize. That's what we are here for, to help you.

Your husband is cheating.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Marina67 said:


> I think you all might be right! I think he just made a date to meet a girl when he goes on a fishing tournament down south. Sorry for wasting time looking for answers! I have them now. Thanks everyone.


These gawd dang fishermen.

All cheaters and one a Martian.

The Martian lies about the size, the number, the type and location of his catches.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Well, about the LAST thing a beautiful young woman wants is some obese fool almost 60 years old, slobbering and sweating all over her. Beautiful young women have their pick of the litter, and *last* on that list is someone else's bald, overweight husband.

Don't be surprised when Casanova's beautiful young bimbo turns out to be a transsexual, a cross-dresser, an overweight and/or older woman using a beautiful young woman's picture, or a 'paid' professional. No beautiful young woman wants his old overweight ass - unless he's got a bunch of $100 bills sticking out of it or she's got some grossly horrific fetish for old fat men.

Start watching your bank accounts and credit cards, OP. I can't believe he's stupid enough to think he has an actual _date_ with a beautiful young woman whose 'attracted' to him. As I always say, *men don't own mirrors* and he's a PRIME example of exactly why I say that.

I'd normally tell you to boot his huge ass out the door but the truth is, I think watching this fool crash and burn when he finds out Lolita isn't interested in him at ALL unless he's willing to *pay* big bucks, OR when he gets stood up altogether on the day of his 'date,' is well worth the price of admission.


----------



## Marina67 (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you She'sStillGotIt. That made me smile.


----------



## David51 (Sep 12, 2017)

Marina67 said:


> Yes it does bother me or I wouldn't be checking his accounts. he knows I don't like it and I don't do it myself, but he sometimes turns things around when I mention them. You know it's ok for him but not for me? He gets angry when I bring it up (because he is lying and caught and trying to hide it). I know all of this sounds awful but he really isn't and he treats me well other then this. I think the other messages are his way of feeling better about himself. he has put on a 100 lbs and he's feeling his age....all excuses I know but that's why I don't know if I'm making a big deal out of it.




You say "You don't do it". Well maybe you should! Tell hubby you have been thinking about the flirting he is doing online and it seems to be fun for him (or however you want to put it to him). Then tell him you want to setup your own account and see what the attraction is. But if your husband really wanted to have a fling he would be on AOL and in their chat rooms rather than twitter. Easy for a man of any age or size to find a woman on aol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marina67 (Sep 12, 2017)

Unfortunately it's a beautiful escort he actually entends on paying for. I suggested I come for that weekend and he said that would be great and he would check with his fishing partner (who is a heterosexual man). His partner Sid it was great so I guess I have avoided a cheat?!?!? His partner is single but dating a woman he will not move in with, he is very vulgar against women and is a widower. I think he is a real influence but it's still not right.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Marina67 said:


> Unfortunately it's a beautiful escort he actually entends on paying for.


Yeah, I figured it had to be something along those lines. There's something really pitiful about a guy whose so desperate that he has to *pay* for the company of a woman.



> His partner Sid it was great so I guess I have avoided a cheat?!?!?


Such a hollow 'victory.'

Is that how you REALLY want to live your life? Having to tag along with him on his fishing trips so you can babysit him? Having to monitor his online activity in case he finds a woman who'll actually swallow her revulsion and meet up with a morbidly obese man? Constantly trying to stay two steps ahead of this pitiful excuse for a husband so he doesn't have the opportunity to pay some woman to pretend to find him attractive? 

I just don't understand why you're so willing to continually disrespect yourself just to hold onto someone of his low character. I really don't get it at all. :frown2:


----------

